# Red Eos Pics



## gloce (May 30, 2006)

*Paprika with Wheat beige???*

OK I know there are a few of you out there with Paprika and Wheat beige...probably out drving them as we speak. When you get in, can you wipe the road dust off and post some pics, particularly of the interior? An error was made at the dealer and they ordered us the wrong colour interior and we need to have a peek at this colour combo if one of you kind souls could help us out!
Cheers!


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

Actually it's cornsilk beige, Sort of a light yellow to white to my eye. Scroll down about half way at this link.
http://www.autospies.com/news/...-8451
It's what I ordered!


----------



## patrickncvw (Jan 26, 2005)

Does anyone have a red eos?
Can I get a good pic or two of one with the top up?
Thanks In Advance


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Red Eos Pics (patrickncvw)*

Sport pak w/ Avignon wheels


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Red Eos Pics (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

are those 17" wheels? i saw wheels like that today on a Mk5 Jetta 2.0T...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Red Eos Pics (blackmagic1.8)*

Yes the Avignon rims are 17. There's a 19 inch version for the Touareg, but its a larger bolt pattern so they won't interchange, but they look the same. Turbo Paul posted a nice Eismeer blue/moonrock grey Eos with the same rims. I think they look pretty sharp.








There's a new 17" rim for the US market that's on the VW.com website. Its listed there as the "Azuro", and its spelled "Azurro" in the European websites. Maybe when they finally update the US website for the 3.2, they will add more about the Azurro (and get the spelling correct) which I think looks pretty good.










_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:57 PM 10-6-2006_


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (gloce)*

I finally stopped driving my EOS long enough to fulfill everyone's dream of some pictures of Paprika Red w/Beige Interior. Please bear with me as this is my first attempt at posting pictures.


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (Midlife Crisis 2)*

Wow, those colors look great togeather! Thanks for posting and I would say your first post is a success!
Happen to snap any top-up pics?


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

No, the top hasn't been up since it left the dealership last Saturday, and this week is supposed to be in the 80's again. I'll take care of your request in the next week.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Midlife Crisis 2)*

Damn that does look SWWEEETT!! I can't wait till mine come in!! Only difference is I'm getting the Aluminum since sadly that's the way the sports Package comes and also the bigger engine the V6. 
But love that colour combo and I'll stick with it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (Midlife Crisis 2)*

Sharp !!!!!


_Modified by cb391 at 9:02 PM 10-7-2006_


----------



## OrangeTonkaTruck (Feb 2, 2004)

My girlfriends car - Paprika Red Sport Pkg
Delivery Day:








After LeMans Wheels and Chrome Mirror Caps:


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Red Eos Pics (patrickncvw)*


----------



## gloce (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (Midlife Crisis 2)*

Nice! It looks great and it sounds as if you are really enjoying it!
THANK YOU for posting the pictures!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (gloce)*

The EOS looks really sharp in the Red on Beige color combo. 
Kevin


----------

